# CSI -furry episode



## slukaa (Jun 20, 2007)

capthavoc123 has made it clear that this is going to go nowhere... so lets see how this goes .. just please put DECENT input in this thread
first CSI- aired a WHILE ago

Plot of episode
Dead guy in a racoon fursuit > trace it to a club full of furry people (engaging in group fursuit activities) > figure out what went down 

All out fun haha (with some negative details, but i am not gonna turn this into a rant OK?)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh Christ.

Mods, close this thread now.

This will go nowhere good, trust me.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 20, 2007)

hahaha... just interested if anyones seen it..


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 20, 2007)

slukaa said:
			
		

> hahaha... just interested if anyones seen it..



Short answer, yes, every furry has seen it.

Long answer, yes, every furry has seen it and is full of opinions about it. Every single discussion point has been picked clean, every nuance examined, and every bias exposed. Every single discussion I've ever seen of this episode ends in flames just as bad as (and sometimes worse than) the infamous MTV show.

Seriously, mods, this either needs to be locked or moved to Rants and Raves.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 20, 2007)

well... i WOULD delete the post if i could.. I just didn't see anything about it... Alright mods, please just get rid of this


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2007)

Ugh, I can't watch through the episode. I have to turn it off.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jun 20, 2007)

unlike the infantalism episode, the furries episode was rather harmless and funny, kinda like how I think most people in this fandom would like to think of themselves,  quirky and weird but kinda funny and essentially harmless.  Not perverted crazy murderers or something.  The sensationalization of that episode has been greatly exaggerated


----------



## Altera (Jun 20, 2007)

I keep hearing how furries complain about the episode, but I don't see what they're complaining about. Practically every subculture has been the bad person in one CSI episode or another.

/random input.

[I've never had a chance to discuss this and find out why furries are so "OMG DISCRIMINATION" and stuff about it. ^^;]


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 20, 2007)

Great, now I need to do a bunch a searches all over the internet to get myself into the loop... Google ho!


----------



## slukaa (Jun 20, 2007)

awesome! some people actually don't hate it!!!
yeah i didn't see anything that offensive to me... so i thought i would be interesting to see everyones input

Yeah i thought it was funny at timesÂ Â too... a lil overexagerated but nothing THAT bad

go to this link... the lead CSI guy is interested haha
this is the trailer of the CSI episode for TV
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7028699368155093619&q=csi+furry&total=7&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 20, 2007)

CSI sucks major *** i never liked that show too much crappy drama


----------



## Starburst (Jun 20, 2007)

Altera said:
			
		

> I keep hearing how furries complain about the episode, but I don't see what they're complaining about. Practically every subculture has been the bad person in one CSI episode or another.
> 
> /random input.
> 
> [I've never had a chance to discuss this and find out why furries are so "OMG DISCRIMINATION" and stuff about it. ^^;]



Ah, I still remember the episode with the Emo kid..Good times, good times.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 20, 2007)

I still haven't seen it. I tried downloading it through torrents once but it failed.


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm joining the bandwagon of "never seen it" o_o;


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 20, 2007)

i never seen it but instead im going to act rashly and attack csi with a swarm of furry's....ie the fast show sketch


----------



## uncia (Jun 20, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Oh Christ.
> 
> Mods, close this thread now.
> 
> This will go nowhere good, trust me.



_*chuckles*_ Hold those horses- at least for more than four minutes before calling for a lock. 

The whole episode was discussed at length previously on http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=931 in a perfectly calm and relaxed manner. Some pretty decent input back on that thread, IMHO _(*nods over to Pinkuh, for example*)_. 



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Every single discussion I've ever seen of this episode ends in flames just as bad as (and sometimes worse than) the infamous MTV show.



Well, that's a first here on FA. _*yay*_


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 20, 2007)

Never watched it either, but now I want to XD Im currious now......


----------



## slukaa (Jun 20, 2007)

aaah i thought it would have already been discussed... cool


----------



## themocaw (Jun 20, 2007)

I actually liked the episode.  I laughed my head off, and afterwards, my sister was all, "woah, I didn't know there were people who actually dress up like that, that's wild."  I decided not to tell her about some of the horrors I had seen.  Honestly, it treated the furry community a lot better than, say, the scrabble players episode.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought Grisom (the detective with the beard) brought the one chick detective down a notch. She would say something harsh about the furries and then he would like.. refute it. 

I'll agree it gives somewhat of a bad light to one facet (fursuiting) in the fandom, but in all honesty, I don't think it was horrible. And as themocaw said, they did a far better job with the furry episode then with some others... 'Adult Babies' and the like... XP


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 20, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> unlike the infantalism episode, the furries episode was rather harmless and funny, kinda like how I think most people in this fandom would like to think of themselves,  quirky and weird but kinda funny and essentially harmless.  Not perverted crazy murderers or something.  The sensationalization of that episode has been greatly exaggerated


Agreed. After watching the episode, I was quite baffled by all the brouhaha it roused. Clearly, the fandom needs a bit thicker skin and a busload of common sense.


----------



## Priest (Jun 20, 2007)

I never saw it. I stopped watching that show a while ago....not that I was offended, but I just stopped. besides, they poke fun at everyone. heck, I remember an episode where they called sportbikers "a city wide epidemic of terror!"


we all bragged about that for days.....


----------



## Starburst (Jun 20, 2007)

In all honesty, it was this particular CSI episode that made me a furry.  I'd never heard of furries before the episode.  So, I googled it.  And became a furry.  o.o;


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 20, 2007)

I found that particular episode to be funny XD

( My friend recorded the episode and we watched it together )


----------



## slukaa (Jun 21, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> In all honesty, it was this particular CSI episode that made me a furry.  I'd never heard of furries before the episode.  So, I googled it.  And became a furry.  o.o;



I have to agree with you too!!! I didn't know anything about the furry fandom until i saw that episode... i remember thinking "hey cool costumes, that looks like fun". although it was a few years later until i actually really got into it


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 21, 2007)

My muma (yea I call her muma, shut up  ) saw this episode for the first time when it was on a couple of weeks ago. It was the first time we had ever spoken of furry-ness.

(In the car)
Muma: There were these people in in animal suits at the hotel, and that grisham guy that i hate, he said
Me:They're called furries
Muma:Yea, he said they were called furries. I hate that that character knows everything. How would he know everything about this sub-culture without being in it? And the woman was being a bitch, she was being really negative, and rude to them all, and calling them disgusting. They walked into a room where they were all in his pile and Grisham knew what it was called...
Me: Yiffing
Muma:...yea... *shifty eyes* how do you know so much *knowing shifty eyes* Thats what he said and then he went on to.....etc etc etc
Me: Furries mostly hate that episode, it dosen'tshow what its all about really, just that they are all these perverts that like to dress like animals and get off. there is more to it than that, and there are planty of furries who dont yiff, who dont fursuit. obviously it was just a sterotype, but now all you know is whatthey show said.
Muma:*pause*
Me:I know some furries
Muma...In real life?
Me:No, online, they are mostly really cool people. And what they do sexually, I dont wanna know wat my RL friends do, so why would I be interested in what they do.
Muma:Right. Ok then

*Akward Silence*

So yea, CSI lead to my un-spoken 'outing' to my muma lol. I'll let you guys know when we go from 'both knowing and not talking about it' to 'both knowing and talking about it' lol


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Fur and Loathing I downloaded it and watched it when I was new to the fandom to see what the hype was about. First I was like, "Do they really do that?!" Then watching it on tv I was like, "Oh god! Please don't let my family watch this!" Cause when this was being debated in the past, people explaned that that kind of stuff goes on in private. Everytime I see that episode I laugh at it, but also get a little pissed that they just focus on the sex factor of the fandom and the comments given by non-furs.


----------



## Tsuken (Jun 22, 2007)

My friends call me... SEXY....
Rofltastic.
Furpile was quite hilarious as well.


----------



## Nohbdy (Jun 24, 2007)

My sole problem with the episode itself is that it showed ALL furries as being of the fursuit variety.

Beyond that, I have a problem with CSI in general: It sucks.  Hardcore.

It's like Law & Order got banged by Everybody Loves Raymond and got pregnant.

(EDIT: I'm not dissing Law & Order here)


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 24, 2007)

Never saw it myself. Been wanting to though to see what all the damn fuss is about.


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 24, 2007)

there was an episode on that?


----------



## uncia (Jun 24, 2007)

SilencedEmotions said:
			
		

> there was an episode on that?



Hmm... _*checks* (*jk*)_. Yeah, there would appear to be so.
ed2k://|file|CSI.S04E05.Fur.And.Loathing.DVDRip.XviD-youngdangerous.[sharethefiles.com].avi|367421440|4C8334FA457E9CD74477842677DA853C|/ (100+ src/350Mb)


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 29, 2007)

Any particular server you have to connect to for that? I can't seem to find ANY sources.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 29, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Any particular server you have to connect to for that? I can't seem to find ANY sources.



Me too, tried many torrents on bitlord... nothin

would love a link or something that works


----------



## Secret (Jun 29, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> SilencedEmotions said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what in the world ish wif that???

(((It's Mystery. Secret stayed over and she'd kick me if I logged her out, sooooo...... yeah.)))


----------



## uncia (Jun 29, 2007)

@Zero_Point, Slukaa, (Secret): Just using good ol' http://www.emule-project.net/ here.
Paste the link into the search option, but ensure "Method" is set to "Global (Servers)", not just "Server".
Tried that again just now and comes up with 117 sources which should be ample to effect a reasonably rapid download.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw it when it originally aired.

I liked it about as much as I liked any other CSI episode.


----------



## Baderach (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw it on my computer some time back since I never managed to catch it on the TV no matter how many reruns I waited through.  It made me laugh my butt off, for the most part.

It did, however, help turn me off of the idea of going to furry conventions.  But, and this is important, not by its own fault; I've also heard online stories from other furries about the room parties, the furs who are too personal-space-invadey, and the sheer number of people there solely looking for a piece of tail, so to speak.  And if I went, I'd be going in a fursuit because, hey, when else do you get to do that without being looked at crosseyed?  So I wouldn't want to hear others constantly asking me if I yiff or not.  When I went to ComiCon some years back, I had fun, and nobody tried hitting on me, and nobody thought it was okay to come up and randomly hug me without asking first.  If I have to go to a convention and wonder if I'm going to have to end up slapping 2/3 of the congoers there before it's all over, then it makes me not want to go at all.  Sure, there's the other 1/3 who would be fun to be around, but still.  :/

So now I'm a bit leery of meeting other furries outside of online space even though I'm a friggin' furry myself, and it's not CSI's fault or ER's fault.  It's our own fault.

Sometimes they say people get mad about things because the things have a basis in truth, and nobody wants to acknowledge the truth.

Sometimes I wonder if maybe that's why other furries get angry at these episodes and shockumentaries instead of just shrugging them off and laughing about them like I did; as much sensationalism as is applied to the subject, it's based on something somewhere. That is, you can deny that kind of thing happens all you like, or simply insist that it's rare, but it still happens.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 29, 2007)

I still have Fur and Loathing on my computer. I can try to send it through gmail as the uped their attachment to 20 Gbs, if anyone wants it. Though I keep forgetting is Kbs higher then Gbs or the other way around?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

Nohbdy said:
			
		

> My sole problem with the episode itself is that it showed ALL furries as being of the fursuit variety.
> 
> Beyond that, I have a problem with CSI in general: It sucks.  Hardcore.
> 
> ...



I'm having a serious crisis here. I'm actually planning on posting my own thoughts about CSI in a separate thread, and yet for the life of me I can't figure out how many paragraphs it'll take to match your level of win.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I still have Fur and Loathing on my computer. I can try to send it through gmail as the uped their attachment to 20 Gbs, if anyone wants it. Though I keep forgetting is Kbs higher then Gbs or the other way around?



Gigs are DEFINATELY higher than KB lol, can hotmail recieve that kind of upload?


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> @Zero_Point, Slukaa, (Secret): Just using good ol' http://www.emule-project.net/ here.
> Paste the link into the search option, but ensure "Method" is set to "Global (Servers)", not just "Server".
> Tried that again just now and comes up with 117 sources which should be ample to effect a reasonably rapid download.




thanks, my computer has problems with emule that i need to figure out lol... darn


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I know that in Hotmail, I can't attach it through that as it's two big of a file, but I'm not sure about recieving into hotmail.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

i have a gmail ... slukaa.aus@gmail.com

I would greatly appreciate it! Basically you would be my hero


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll get right on it. I just hope it works. Last time I tried to send it to someone it wouldn't attach to the e-mail.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks!! ^^


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

i'll let you know if i recieve it


----------



## uncia (Jun 30, 2007)

If that still doesn't work, the rapidshare links on http://xvidlinks.blogspot.com/2007/06/csi-season-4.html all appear to be working for that episode, but would have to wait around an hour between each of the four parts if using a free account (unless you can flush the tracking fully and vary your IP).


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks^^ I kinda dislike working with .rar files because they scare me


----------



## uncia (Jun 30, 2007)

_*shakes fluffy head*_
No emule shares, rapidshared rars, etc.?
Maybe you'll have to stick with a DVD in the post? (I hear Amazon still goes in for those... )

Cheers & good luck to veej's email attempt,
David.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

lol, i seem rather complicated right now, i might try the rars if all else fails
Thanks for the help


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's not going for me as I continue to get a 008 error, everytime I try and attach the file. I know that the file is under 20Gbs. Cuase it's in Kbs. Plus I've done everything that the site says to fix the error and it's still not letting my attach the file.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

Well it depends.. files can be measured in KBs because people just feel like that... If its hundreds of thousands of kilobytes then there might be a problem

But THANKYOU so much for trying ^^ , you are still a hero in my books, mate

Would compressing the file work at all? like to a winzip or rar?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 30, 2007)

-slaps head with my paw- Why did I think of doing that with winzip! I can totally try that! ^^


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

*furry high 4*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 30, 2007)

-growls- Gmail is being evil! I've tried to attach the file by itself, a winzip and as a winRar, but it keeps giving me that stupid 008 error and to try again later. -rolls eyes- If ya want and if ya have any of the messengers, I can send it to you that way as I know that works, cause I've sent it to a friend that way. Plus it seems to be the only way to get it to you.


----------



## ADF (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember seeing the gaming CSI where a bunch of people trained to rob banks and kill people in video games  â€œrape that women! 10,000 points!â€.

Jack Thompson's perceived reality.

After this CSI and that furry episode I haven't really been able to take the series seriously. I used to be able to but after a while the cases just became ridicules, the sad part is there are people who do take what they see to be true to reality. My parents for instance gave a serious talk about my and my brothers gaming habits after that show was on <.=.< idiots...


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

hey thanks for trying again, i got msn messenger - slukaa@hotmail.com
^^


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 30, 2007)

That episode of CSI is an insult to furries everywhere.  Being a furry doesn't mean constantly wearing a fursuit or having weird sex.  The episode just sends out the wrong message.


----------



## slyfoxtail (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks to that CSI episode, my family thinks furries are a bunch of perverts who dress in animal costumes to have sex. now l'll never be able to tell them l'm a furrie. thanks alot CBS.


----------



## ADF (Jul 5, 2007)

That is the only thing I have against the show. I don't find it offensive at all; but people with little grasp on reality, the type of people who think what is shown on TV is true to real life, they are going to take what they see in shows like this and apply it to reality.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Jul 5, 2007)

slukaa said:
			
		

> capthavoc123 has made it clear that this is going to go nowhere... so lets see how this goes .. just please put DECENT input in this thread
> first CSI- aired a WHILE ago
> 
> Plot of episode
> ...



I saw it, but first of all, I like the fact how they gone through and figured what happened to him from beginning to end. But, I hate the fact how they really put out a bad image on furries in fur suits. Sure a big population of furries do that but there are furries out there that have more common sense to show of the good side of them and show how they can help others in so many different ways and not 100% sex fens.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Jul 5, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> That is the only thing I have against the show. I don't find it offensive at all; but people with little grasp on reality, the type of people who think what is shown on TV is true to real life, they are going to take what they see in shows like this and apply it to reality.



I have to agree with you on that.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

I've seen it, I have nothing against it. They can't go surveying people asking what they want in the episode and making it right for everyone. Some people find it odd, some don't they had to make it so they don't discriminate anyone if that much at all.
When I first seen it long before I was a furry, I was like "Whoa, interesting." all I was think other than that was... I wonder how hot it gets in those suits doing that.


----------



## Boneitis (Jul 7, 2007)

This the episode in question:







 ?

If this angers you I would recommend growing a sense of humor. It's CSI, it's always ridiculous.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a mean long gif.. well bad transition so maybe not.


----------



## Wolfstanus (Jul 7, 2007)

I laughed when I first saw that episode


----------



## Spinal (Jul 7, 2007)

i thought it was a good episode.

yeah, the furries they talk to are crazy, but there are furries in real life who are that crazy.  there's a reason they're the ones talking to the CSI people 

anyway i did think it was innaccurate in that it portrayed them as having social lives olol.  someone should write an angry letter.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 8, 2007)

I just finished watching it (thanks, Bit-torrent!). I fail to see why furries are getting their panties in a wad over it. "But it makes us look bad and blah blah blah." No, it makes fur-suiters/yiffers look weird. And if you dress in an animal suit and fur-pile/yiff/God-knows-what-else, then surely by now you're grown accustomed to the fact that many people think you're weird.


----------



## Baderach (Jul 8, 2007)

> anyway i did think it was innaccurate in that it portrayed them as having social lives olol.  someone should write an angry letter.



Ahaha.  You, sir/madam, win an internet.  Shiny and unused, and guaranteed to work for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 8, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> I just finished watching it (thanks, Bit-torrent!). I fail to see why furries are getting their panties in a wad over it.


Because the fandom is thin-skinned, neurotic and, frankly, prone to histrionics and pointless drama.


----------



## Baderach (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, when you put it that way, it's like middle school all over again.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually it more like high school, because you have the people saying grow up and the intellectuals in the mix.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 8, 2007)

Furries hate the episode cause they bitch alot. . Bitch, bitch and extra bitch.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 8, 2007)

Gennets said:
			
		

> Furries hate the episode cause they bitch alot. . Bitch, bitch and extra bitch.



I was gonna argue with you but that extra "bitch" you threw in is some pretty tough logic to counter.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 8, 2007)

Word bruvva!


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 8, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Gennets said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could argue in a passive sense.

Watch...
'Well yeah, a lot of furries hate that episode but then again, how many actually enjoyed it or found it funny?'

 Words FTW


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 8, 2007)

I personally thought it was hilarious how I could tell from the moment Sexy Kitty spoke that it was a man.


----------



## Mintywolf (Jul 9, 2007)

I just downloaded it, watched it, and had a good giggle.Â Â Generally I don't watch tv because the plots are usually stupid.Â Â (They do only have 45 minutes after commercials to tell a story.)Â Â This was no exception.Â Â Especially the dumb excuse they gave to wrap it all up.Â Â What kind of doofus, even in the dark, mistakes a gigantic PURPLE raccoon for a coyote??Â Â Haahaahahaa. Also I was kind of confused as to how he had managed to injest all the ipecac through that snout.Â Â But then I'm still a little in the dark about how yiff actually works - please don't enlighten me.

I didn't think it was really that offensive although it did focus on that tiny percentage of the furry fandom that makes the rest of it look bad, but then so does just about every other exposure it's had to the popular media.Â Â Of course I've never been to a con so I don't really know what goes on there.Â Â I've heard the number of fursuits present was way off but what made me laugh was the proportion of species represented.Â Â (Only ONE wolf?Â Â Aahaahaa.Â Â And where were all the foxes, dragons, and leopards?)

I thought it was kind of nice that they showed Grissom(?) being more sympathetic and interested in finding out what it's really all about.Â Â Like when the wolf guy was all upset and he intuited that it was because wolves are monogamous and raccoons are promiscuous, heehee.Â Â And that he'd had a lamb girlfriend was amusing though I have never yet seen someone with an actual sheep fursona.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 9, 2007)

Mintywolf said:
			
		

> What kind of doofus, even in the dark, mistakes a gigantic PURPLE raccoon for a coyote??



long distance, you can't see color well in the dark


----------



## Mintywolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> Mintywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even so they showed it from his POV and it did not look very much like a coyote.  It looked like a guy in a raccoon suit crawling on the ground.
I just thought it was kind of a silly way to wrap up the plot.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep in mind that lighting conditions IRL would've been less than ideal. That and he looked to be an older gentleman, so his vision might not have been 20/20. That, and the older you get, the poorer your night-vision.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 9, 2007)

Plus not to mention, I think the guy might have been drinking. Though I'd have to fastforward to that part and see. Haven't watched it in a long time.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

*snip*
Dammit.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 9, 2007)

Were he drunk, he wouldn't have been able to hit the guy from that far away.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Gennets said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I canna' understand why Gennets is banhammered.  That post and the corresponding response were very amusing to me. :3



			
				HaTcH said:
			
		

> You could argue in a passive sense.
> 
> Watch...
> 'Well yeah, a lot of furries hate that episode but then again, how many actually enjoyed it or found it funny?'
> ...



NO!!! No, words are BADEVIL! You don't need WORDS to have a CONVERSATION with someone, sheesh...watch:

HaTcH, squek quee sque squee skrk squeekn sk'k squekee squekn. Sk'r squee squeeka squa squeeda? Exsqueekme?



			
				Mintywolf said:
			
		

> I thought it was kind of nice that they showed Grissom(?) being more sympathetic and interested in finding out what it's really all about.  Like when the wolf guy was all upset and he intuited that it was because wolves are monogamous and raccoons are promiscuous, heehee.  And that he'd had a lamb girlfriend was amusing though I have never yet seen someone with an actual sheep fursona.



All of them are probably too sheepish to come out and socialize with other furries. *puts up his bulletproof barrier, casts Protect and Shell on himself*



			
				Spinal said:
			
		

> Mintywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the dark, there isn't any colors. Color disappears where there is no light.

**PLOT-TWIST!**


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 10, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Spinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the guy spent too much time in the CSI lab. Their lighting is shit-house.
NCIS has windows and proper lighting, why can't CSI?


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because "CSI" doesn't have the 'N' anywhere in its acronym. That's clearly the reason why, being that N is such a flipping cool letter.


----------



## SammyFox (Jul 11, 2007)

never saw the episode, not interrested in seeing it, but I don't mind because heh, we should get used to get weird looks from the other, so-called "normal" people.

can you only imagine what it would have been if the people in the episode were babyfurs? god the many baby furs from this site and elsewhere would be sueing the people who makes csi XD


----------



## kamunt (Jul 11, 2007)

Meh, normality is subjective. "Normal" normal people are often seen weird by "normal" abnormal people.  i.e. Us, perhaps?


----------



## Spinal (Jul 11, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> In the dark, there isn't any colors. Color disappears where there is no light.
> 
> **PLOT-TWIST!**



you ARE joking right? D:


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> you ARE joking right? D:



Yes, yes I am joking. And I'm also joking right now, as I'm keying in these words in this post. :twisted:

_...Must I remind you, I'm only hea' to twist you..._


----------



## addik (Jul 12, 2007)

stop beating this dead horse. I almost got a juvvie record from being so pissed off, oct-28th-2004 . I'II still kill marge Hellganburger if I  see her


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2007)

addik said:
			
		

> stop beating this dead horse. I almost got a juvvie record from being so pissed off, oct-28th-2004 . I'II still kill marge Hellganburger if I  see her



HAY US HORSE FURRES TAKE OFENSE TO THAT!!!! /RIOT


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

I remember seeing this episode a couple of years ago. Aside from the furry part of the episode, there is a sub-plot that is completely different.


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 20, 2007)

addik said:
			
		

> stop beating this dead horse. I almost got a juvvie record from being so pissed off, oct-28th-2004 . I'II still kill marge Hellganburger if I  see her


Thank you for saying exactly the wrong thing, in exactly the wrong way. Stop acting like the CSI crew came and burned your house down, and grow the heck up, will you?


----------



## Alex_Ritter (Jul 23, 2007)

*waves* I guess you mean the episode "Fur and Loathing" well if you all look on YouTube there is a wonderful furry MST3K version done of it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH2kLBBa5So


----------



## Icen (Jul 26, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> slukaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that show in my life. Especially that episode. I don't watch too much television anyway.


----------



## Neofur (Jul 26, 2007)

The fursuite episode "Fur and Loathing" was tame compared to some others.
Remember:
Fat convention
Little people's convention
S&M lady
The Vampires
Pee drinking...
They make it extream for plot sake.
Since Furry is one of the generic free fandoms, not like Starwars or StarTrek etc. they did something on us.

A Starwars Con episode would be funny.

Sara:"Ok, he was cut in half with something extremely hot."
Nick"What? Your kidding,...right."
Grissom:"Whoever did this, is on the path to the darkside."
(Start Opening)


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

Be glad you've never been to Tatoo/Piercing cons..these really _are_ this brutal


----------



## devillo (Jul 27, 2007)

I liked it. At the end of the day (spoiler) the guy wasnt even murdered, it was an accident. Plus I thought Grissoms attitude towards furs was pretty positive as he instantly 'got it' about what makes it such an interesting subculture.


----------

